# dropbox no longer loads [SOLVED]

## Robert S

I have been using dropbox on a headless machine, with a text-only interface.  The daemon no longer loads:

 *Quote:*   

> # /etc/init.d/dropbox start
> 
>  * Starting dropbox ...
> 
> /etc/init.d/dropbox: line 19: /home/robert/.dropbox/dropbox.pid: No such file or directory                                                                                           [ !! ]
> ...

 

I get the following if I run the executable:

 *Quote:*   

>  $ dropbox start
> 
> dropbox: locating interpreter
> 
> dropbox: logging to /tmp/dropbox-antifreeze-GH6xJM
> ...

 

Here's the startup: *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # /etc/init.d/dropbox start --debug
> 
> + sourcex -e /etc/rc.conf
> ...

 Last edited by Robert S on Sat Apr 17, 2021 12:07 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Banana

the line about the missing lib

```
ImportError: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory 
```

should be from nvidia. Do you have a nvidia card installed?

----------

## Robert S

No: *Quote:*   

> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RS780L [Radeon 3000]

 

----------

## Banana

what happens after[/code] you run

```
emerge @x11-module-rebuild -av
```

----------

## Robert S

```
$ emerge @x11-module-rebuild -pv

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

Total: 0 packages, Size of downloads: 0 KiB

```

----------

## Banana

that is not what I expected.

One last idea: try re-emerging your graphics driver

----------

## ChadJoan

I had a problem that seemed very similar:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-8599848.html#8599848

I solved it by running

```
mkdir /home/<username>/.dropbox
```

as that user.

I did not, however, have the libGL.so.1 error:

 *Quote:*   

> ImportError: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

 

So my solution may or may not fix the error reported here. If you're lucky, the libGL.so.1 error doesn't matter on the headless machine, and the only thing stopping you was the script forgetting to create the ~/.dropbox directory that it needs.

Unfortunately, I still don't have it running, because I ran into a different "No such file or directory" error, but with less information provided, so I can't "manually" assist it.

----------

## Robert S

This problem seems to have been resolved with a package update

----------

## Hu

If the problem is resolved to your satisfaction, please mark the thread (not the final post) as solved.

----------

